# Cyclone Coaster - Christmas Parade Laguna Niguel - December 12th 2009 - 10am - 12ish



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 17, 2009)

*CYCLONE COASTER - Christmas Parade Laguna Niguel 2009 - Update*

- The 2009 city of Laguna Niguel annual Holiday Parade was cancelled last minute due to rain - we were all looking forward to this great event -- thanks again to the City of Laguna Niguel for thinking of CYCLONE COASTER & we plan on being involved next year again --


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump to the top

See 2007 here

See 2008 here


----------

